# Flight cost for dog



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

Evening all,


We're moving out to Arabian Ranches and was wondering if anyone had a rough estimate of what it cost to transport a Labrador sized dog from Europe - flight only and not including any fees etc.

Thanks

David


----------



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

drwbaker said:


> Evening all,
> 
> 
> We're moving out to Arabian Ranches and was wondering if anyone had a rough estimate of what it cost to transport a Labrador sized dog from Europe - flight only and not including any fees etc.
> ...


Will it take up one seat or go by sea?


----------



## drwbaker (Jun 16, 2013)

Very comfy cage in the hold and she will like it


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Costs vary greatly. If you go through a certified pet shipper who ships the animal separately from you, the fees are much higher. If you arrange for the pet to fly on the same flight as yours, the fees are much lower as you'd arrange for the animal to fly cargo as part of your ticket. 

I strongly suggest you google the following: Alison Doghouse Dubai. She's a Dubai based expat who's a certified pet shipper and she will give you all the ins and outs and costs as well as options for shipping pets from the UK.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Depends where in Europe you're coming from. The cost is based on the volume and weight of the carrier and there are strict rules on the sizing of them, for the comfort of the dog. Dubai Kennels and Cattery are brilliant and can arrange much of it for you.

I flew my dog from the UK but this was 10 years ago and I honestly can't remember how much I paid. I flew with Emirates and the animals were on the same flight - all arrange through sky cargo - brilliant.


----------

